# Tortoise laxative



## ROFLCHOPTER94 (May 11, 2010)

I'm worried about Hermes I've fed him high fiber green daily and soak him every day but no poop. So i'm starting ot wonder if he's constipated or not so any suggestions on a food for tortoises that acts as a laxative would be great.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2010)

ROFLCHOPTER94 said:


> I'm worried about Hermes I've fed him high fiber green daily and soak him every day but no poop. So i'm starting ot wonder if he's constipated or not so any suggestions on a food for tortoises that acts as a laxative would be great.



Try ....canned pumpkin . NOT pie filling*
JD~


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 12, 2010)

How warm is the water you're using? Body temperature (98.6F) or just very slightly warmer has always worked on my tortoises and snakes.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2010)

If you have access to an Aloe plant, a little aloe usually has a good effect. Also a ride in the car.


----------



## terracolson (May 12, 2010)

emysemys said:


> If you have access to an Aloe plant, a little aloe usually has a good effect. Also a ride in the car.



lol, your kidding me, a ride in the car... wow...

I am a big supporter of the canned pumpkin, cactus and aloe

Try all three... and give it a couple days...

warm that bath water and let him sit for 20 mins


----------



## TortieLuver (May 12, 2010)

All good suggestions. Thought of pumpkin and even Aloe, as I use both, along with a nice warm bath...but not the car ride. Thinking back though when I have had to transport any of mine, that usually happens...lol.


----------



## harris (May 12, 2010)

I use canned pumpkin or banana then a 30 minute soak a couple days later.


----------



## ROFLCHOPTER94 (May 12, 2010)

Lol a car ride!!!! But it's soo true too. I'll try pumpkin and aloe I've fed him optuna and no good results. The soakings I give him are in pretty warm water and I soak him for 15 min so ill try pumpkin and aloe.


----------



## Kristina (May 12, 2010)

Try setting the soaking pan/dish on a heating pad or putting a heat lamp over it, to keep the water warmer a bit longer. A couple inches of water cools off relatively fast.


----------

